# Betta with swollen belly



## Xx0Pisces0xX (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe he is constipated. I don't know what you feed him. Try feeding him one thawed pea that you cut into tiny and I mean tiny pieces with your fingernail. You might want to wait and see if he did just eat a molly or something first. I read once that bettas with eat almost nonstop if the food is provided, so he could have just stuff himself. Up to you to what you do


----------



## colleen (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Pedietz I'm sorry to hear that he is sick :icon_frow I hope he recoveres soon.

The only thing I can mention is to keep a close eye on him. if he seems unable to swim well and is having difficulity getting to the surfice you might think of some way to keep him high up in the tank ,cause I'm sure you know that they can't breathe underwater. A spawning box with some plant material so he doesn't feel exposed would work I think.

good luck


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi pedietz,

I bred bettas long time ago so know a bit about them. Be careful with the bloating. If you look from the top, is it evenly shaped or bigger on one side? If it looks like it's gonna burst, it's bacterial infection. Bettas often get ulcer or stomach infection. It's really common because they are kept in somewhat small tank and water quality sometimes drop significantly without us knowing. If you have Maracyn2 or Maracyn Plus, you could use it just half dosage.


----------



## colleen (Jun 6, 2004)

hi pedietz, 

how is your guy doing? Did the swelling go down any?

Did the swelling look like ninoboy described?


----------



## Xx0Pisces0xX (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been researching bettas online and I have heard that a swollen belly might be the early signs of dropsy, which is almost incurable once he is so swollen that his scales pop out like a pine cone (check from above to see if he looks like his scales are pineconing). You might want to try a medication like kanacyn or maybe tetracycline if you think he has it.

Well else could he possibly have.. swim bladder disorder?


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes, the infection in the stomach or kidney can go towards dropsy. A really serious dropsy is incurable. But for bettas. if treated early they usually can survive but water quality has to be kept very good. Many say that the antibiotic is to prevent further infection and usually self cured in good water quality. Another thing to consider is not to overfeed especially male betta. A healthy male betta should have slim body type with no big belly like other fish. I read a betta book before and the author even recommend to feed betta 5 or 6 days a week. One or two days fasting could re-condition their system.


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

I was on vacation for 9 days....
I returned home last night, and the Betta is still alive.

His bloated stomach is definately lopsided.

I'll try some marycn products, and I'll let you know.


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

I found a couple of BettaMax capsules in my fish supplies in the closet...

Is that adequate ??


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Does it say it could treat dropsy? If it mentions Chloramycetine or Tetraciine (spelling?) you could use it.


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

Upon closer inspection, the Betta also has a large puss spot on one side of his stomach.

I've been treating with Marycyn-2 for 4 days with little change.
I also tried the Epson Salts bath tip.

Still bloated.

I have some Melafix somewhere. Should I try that after the 5 day Marycyn-2 treatment ??


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

It's been a couple weeks in Rid Ich+.
The open sore on the belly has now healed -- thanks to the Mela-green in it.

Still fat as ever.

Wont touch the peas.
Hasnt eaten anything in weeks. Suprised its still alive.

I'm now dosing epsom salts regularly to try to get it to GO...
15 minutes baths werent working.


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

OMG !!!!

This has got to be something out of the ordinary....

I came home tonight and looked at the betta. I thought "hmm his belly looks back to normal." So I showed my girlfriend. She also commented that he looked back to normal.

Then she said "whats that on the bottom of the medicaltank ?" I replied "a pea I was trying to get him to eat..."

But upon further inspection it was not !!

A huge fetus of some kind. Wrapped in a circle with an eyeball. The thing is twice the size of my bettas head !! About the size of dime...
Its tail is coiled.

The tank it was in had these fish: a couple mollies, a pleco, 3 danios, and 2 yoyos. This fetus looks larger than everything but the pleco.

Wish I had a digi-cam right now...

This is crazy weird.


----------

